# Whitetail Deer - Berry College



## cre8foru (Nov 23, 2010)

I had much rather shoot deer photos in wooded areas than in open fields so I was really happy to find these two off an old logging road. It presents a lot of challenges though. Like why cant my camera figure out Im tryin to focus on the Bucks eye and not the 5000 or so branches. Light is also a problem because of the cover and the best shooting opportunities are always early and late in the day. I shot these using the tripod I bought last year which could very well be the best investment Ive spent on photo equipment. And I was really hesitant to buy one too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Man that bottom pic is great


----------



## Rush_Fan (Nov 23, 2010)

*pics*

Those are awesome pictures. Kudos!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 23, 2010)

once again you deliver awesome images !!!! i wish i lived closer to that place !!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 23, 2010)

Cre8, you got em nailed even with all th brush.  Wonderful setting for them too.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Nov 23, 2010)

As pretty as Ive ever seen.Nature at its finest.Supershots


----------



## debo (Nov 23, 2010)

I like that 2nd shot look at that neck


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2010)

Hes waiting on her to say "when"!!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 23, 2010)

Fantastic!  Yep, I'd much rather shoot them in the woods too, and it is a REAL pain!  Seems like there is always something in the way - worse than bow hunting!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 23, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hes waiting on her to say "when"!!



Aren't we all....lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 24, 2010)

cre8foru said:


> Aren't we all....lol


----------



## leo (Nov 25, 2010)

fine work on these


----------



## Topwater (Nov 25, 2010)

Great pictures.  I also like the 2nd one the best, but they are all great.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome captures!


----------



## Golightly (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mlbfish (Nov 30, 2010)

Great captures. I agree with debo. His neck is really puffed up.


----------



## jsimages (Dec 4, 2010)

excellent pictures!!!!!!!! i have taken wildlife photography at berry for the past 10yrs. its a photographers heaven for any type photography. i thank god everyday for berry college and for me being so close to such a wonderful place. maybe one day we will run into each other there


----------

